# Cairo Tower



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was going there tonight for a meal and hoping to take some photos as it has been many years since my last visit and since then the place has had major renovations and although the food is not supposed to fabulous it is good and makes a nice change.

I am not going... apparently if you are not Egyptian or hold residency then there is an entrance fee to the restaurant of 70L.E


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn.. I hate this huge jump in prices for being foreign! I went to the Egyptian museum about 18 months ago with an Egyptian friend. Costed me 60LE to get in (and I have a residence visa) while it costed my Egyptian friend just a few LE. And in end it was all for nothing cause to understand what you see you need to purchase more things. It ended up being a walk! My Egyptian friend didn't know a lot it seams.. He kept saying 'and this is a statue of some kind of king/queen etc'


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you have residency the entrance fee is cheaper lol... why would anyone pay to walk through a door?

In any western world if this sort of charge and the difference in pricing policy was in play the establishment would be branded racist


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

On top of that I bet they have a service tax too and expect tips! It's crazy. Anywhere else they be dragging you in off the street trying to convince you must eat!


----------



## faima (Nov 4, 2010)

Friends of mine will visit Egypt next week, and they will be in Cairo only one night, so they want to go to Cairo tower. Is it working at nights? What are the prices in the restaurant?

I was in Giza Zoo, and my husband and kid paied 1 EGP, I paied 25!! Are you sure if smn has a residence visa doesnt have to pay so much, like forigner?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

faima said:


> Friends of mine will visit Egypt next week, and they will be in Cairo only one night, so they want to go to Cairo tower. Is it working at nights? What are the prices in the restaurant?
> 
> I was in Giza Zoo, and my husband and kid paied 1 EGP, I paied 25!! Are you sure if smn has a residence visa doesnt have to pay so much, like forigner?




VIP Lounge
Cairo Tower
El-Hadeka El-Zahreya St.,
El-Gezirah El-Wusta, Cairo
Tel: 2736 5112
Open: 7 pm-1 am


Meals start about 150 le plus tax... or so I was told.. I didnt go


----------



## faima (Nov 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> VIP Lounge
> Cairo Tower
> El-Hadeka El-Zahreya St.,
> El-Gezirah El-Wusta, Cairo
> ...


Thank you verry much


----------

